# Salty Fly 2016



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

In! Got my entry today.


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

KnotHome said:


> Tickets are available to the public. This will be my first year getting to fish it. I'm psyched! Who else is already planning on going?


What / where is it?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

HighLife said:


> What / where is it?


There are only 20 available. Think it's in Ruskin.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

In... Been fishing it since it started 2011. Great tournament and always good to see the peeps fishing.

Team: Papa Poon


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I would join but not many people I fish with fly fishes. So I normally just use spinners.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

floridascuba said:


> There are only 20 available. Think it's in Ruskin.


Where did you hear only 20 available?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> Where did you hear only 20 available?


Sam Root on Facebook


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> [/


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Signed up last night. Been wanting to fish it but timing never worked out. Partner still TBD.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm signed up. 

I've wanted to fish this one for a while! 

Look forward to meeting some of the fellow Microskiff members.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

i will be going again, think this is my 4th year, great event


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This will be my third year as a sponsor. See you guys there!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Just signed up.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Salty Fly is fast approaching.

Can anyone shed any light on the event timelines on Fri / Sat / Sun?

For example...

When does the Captain's Meeting start on Friday?

What are the specifics for Saturday?

Maybe I just missed it, but I'm having trouble finding the details online.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Thursday night before Salty Fly...


----------

